# Bloodwork for grave's



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I was wondering if it matters what time of day I go for bloodwork, since I only take 5mg tapazole once daily in the morning. I'm having free T4, Free T3 and TPO antibodies done. Would the values be different if tested in the morning vs. the afternoon?
Thanks.
Lori


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if it matters what time of day I go for bloodwork, since I only take 5mg tapazole once daily in the morning. I'm having free T4, Free T3 and TPO antibodies done. Would the values be different if tested in the morning vs. the afternoon?
> Thanks.
> Lori


I never take my meds before a lab draw -

Because of this I try to schedule my labs as early in the morning as I can.

You want to develop a system that works for you and try to stick with it ever time you lab.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I never take my medication before the lab draw either. I go at 6 a.m. each time. It is best that you are consistent each time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if it matters what time of day I go for bloodwork, since I only take 5mg tapazole once daily in the morning. I'm having free T4, Free T3 and TPO antibodies done. Would the values be different if tested in the morning vs. the afternoon?
> Thanks.
> Lori


If you are taking Tapazole, it is very important to stay on schedule because the idea is to see if the Tapazole is working.

If you take it prior, keep on doing so and try to schedule your labs for the same time every time.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

thanks for the replies. It sounds like it doesn't matter when, as long as it's consistent. I take my meds in the morning with breakfast, but since I did my last draw before meds at 1pm, I'll keep it the same. I think that sounds ok?
Do you think it's possible for 5mg of tapazole to be doing the trick for me? Since I've been taking the med and not my beta blocker anymore like my doc suggested, almost all of my symptoms are gone. I still have leg weakness, and my heart rate is a bit high, but not like before and my palpitations are very mild- mostly when I'm lying down. The jittery shakes are also gone, and I almost feel like before. I know this sounds crazy, but I wonder is it possible for this low dose of med to make me feel better for most of the day? Can this go into remission very fast? Can you ever be cured and go off the med?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Work with your doctor with labs and how you feel. Don't recall. Have you had your antibodies tested? As long as those sneeky antibodies are active remission will be short lived. The studies I've read talk about 18 months being on ATD then a slow wean off like down to 2.5 for a few months then 1.25 for a few months then 1.25 every other day then every third day then once per week. Testing the antibodies and making sure they are not active before removing the ATD. If its not done this way your next bout with graves will be more difficult to treat. You may want to read "thyroid for dummies". Has what I just described. Once you have graves you will always have graves. But yes there is hope for remission that's the road I'm driving on. Slow and steady. Let us know what your labs are. I usually get my labs after work when I'm tired and know they would be accurate for the nights I don't sleep. Morning labs after a good nights sleep through false for me.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks so much! I know it's early to talk about remission- I just found it strange that I feel quite good (whatever good feels like... to me not sweating through my clothes, not having my heart pound out of my chest, not up all night tossing and turning, shaking and jittering through the day, unable to drag myself around because I'm so tired). Strangely, I feel basically good in the morning, but the same throughout the day. If the med has a low half-life and I only take it in the morning, why don't I feel awful in the evening and night? I'm going to get the book you suggested by the way. Thanks again.


----------

